# "Torture" Ideas



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

[obligatory Monty Python reference]The Comfy Chair, perhaps?[/obligatory Monty Python reference]


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

how about:
- tie their arms to their side for 10 minutes
- have them stand on there toes for 3-5 minutes without holding on to anything or anyone
- no food or drink for 30 minutes
- no talking for 15 minutes
- stand on toes and touch their nose to the wall without holding on for 5 minutes
- walk backwards everywhere they go for 10 minutes
- walk on knees and beg for water for 10 minutes
- be lead around with a collar and leash for 30 minutes
- tie 2 people together back to back and have them walk around the room 
- have 2 different foods in mind but dont let them know what they are, have the person close their eyes and open their mouth, let the crowd choose ( A or B ) of what to put in their mouth to eat ( something like lemon juice (A) or pickle relish (B) or hot sauce etc....and take a picture when they taste it! lol
** if you happen to know all their fears or phobias then use them, such as being scared of spiders.. have them carry a plastic spider in their hand or pocket for 3 minutes..... nothing extreme..after all you dont want to have to call 911 or be friendless the next day lol


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

You can have a recording of my wife, force people to listen to her for five minutes, her voice has been torturing me for 25 years.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

if i had to carry a plastic spider in my hand for 3 minutes u would have to call 911. i would possible faint before I even got around to touching it.


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

lol ok ok ..then how about just poking it with a stick??!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

nope!
Im quite phobic -to me anything with a spider would be like locking someone who is klaustrophobic into a small dark room really. Silly yes, but phobias are a little more than just " dont like"


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Put in " scream like a little girl from a long distance standing on a chair" and ill do it, i promise


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

so is it safe to assume you DO NOT have spiders and webs for decorations in your house?
funny we're talking about spiders cuz i just saw one in my room a lil while ago and screamed! and dogs and hubby came running to kill it.....it was the size of a frickin quarter man!!! ugggggggh i dont have a phobia about them but i sure didnt want to kill it myself


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

have you seen the movie Accepted? its funny..... wellllll i screamed like that chubby guy did LOL


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

nope. No spiders for decorations. If i ever have a witches theme i will consider web, with no tennants lol. oh and sorry for topic starter for ruining ure tread with my phobia lol.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Have them leep getting *"Server is busy, please try again later"* messages when logging onto Halloweenforum.com That is like torture for me... 

Eric


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

ooooooooohhhhhhh torture is running finger nails down a chalkboard lol..........would ya happen to have a chalkboard around? wonder if they still sell them at the dollar store?


----------

